# Them Furry Games



## FoxxJ (May 27, 2007)

We have seen them lists of furry games... but what about the other list of furry games. Those games that not many know about, that are more independent works, made in flash or editors like rpg maker, or even mods to games like unreal and half life, or quests in games like Morrowind. Some times good works get passed upon, and sometimes really shitty jobs give a few laughs, so share your discoverys, and don't forget to mention what is needed to make them work.


----------



## Rouge2 (May 27, 2007)

Animal Crossing Series.


----------



## FoxxJ (May 27, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing Series.



No you got it wrong, not the market titles. I'm talking about the home brew games.
like Dracten


----------



## Rilvor (May 27, 2007)

Gauntlet: Dark Legacy has secret characters, which are anthro animal forms of the normal characters.

Archer = Tigress
Wizard = Jackal
Warrior = Minotaur
Jester = Hyena
Knight = Unicorn
Sorceress = Medusa
and theres one class I don't remember the title to, but her secret character is Falconess


----------



## Kegan (May 27, 2007)

Well I know of one, though it IS a market game, it never came stateside

Armed Dragon Fantasy Villgust for the NES/Famicom

I loved this action RPG from the moment I booted it up!


----------



## psion (May 27, 2007)

Well, a Extinctioners RPG is in development by a independent publisher named Odyssey Interactive Ltd.  One of the fans has been working on the design documents for a Extinctioners RTS based loosely on the Dawn of War engine and showing the rest of us for fun.
Other then that, nothing much is going on as far as I know, we furries don't code much.


----------



## Kris_Reizer (May 27, 2007)

There was this game on xplay the toher day, it was this romance game.  Anthro ppls in a club.. Fun Japanese-itude.  Never, leaving the rising sun, though.. T.T


----------



## BloodRedFox (May 28, 2007)

Kris_Reizer said:
			
		

> There was this game on xplay the toher day, it was this romance game.  Anthro ppls in a club.. Fun Japanese-itude.  Never, leaving the rising sun, though.. T.T



Hmm, Japan gets a lot of games that never come here. It was more common years ago though. Nowadays most games released in Japan come to North America eventually (Animal Crossing, Fire Emblem, and Nintendo Wars all stayed exclusive to Japan at least until early 2000's).


----------



## teygrim (May 28, 2007)

BloodRedFox said:
			
		

> Hmm, Japan gets a lot of games that never come here. It was more common years ago though. Nowadays most games released in Japan come to North America eventually (Animal Crossing, Fire Emblem, and Nintendo Wars all stayed exclusive to Japan at least until early 2000's).



That's because the market wasn't big enough before, or it was to risky. And becuase Japs are racist.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 28, 2007)

Lugaru.
Ninja rabbits FTW


----------



## BloodRedFox (May 28, 2007)

teygrim said:
			
		

> BloodRedFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I highly doubt the racist part but the risk part makes sense. For example, one most likly reason Earthbound for the SNES didn't do so well could be because the game was an RPG that was very different from what most people were used to at the time (at the time, people were more familiar with magic, dragons, and swordsman in RPGs, not psychic powers, hippies, and baseball bat weilding kids with psycic powers).


----------



## teygrim (May 28, 2007)

BloodRedFox said:
			
		

> I highly doubt the racist part



Go see for your self. No one notices because they're always off in their little corner, but they're just so rude, they talk down to foreigners and they bar you from their resturants. I know I generaliseing but this is just in my experience.


----------



## Rilvor (May 28, 2007)

You see Teygrim, it's kind of hard to take you seriously if you say "And because Japs are racist" when the term "Jap" itself is a racist remark made around the world war 2 period from my understanding. It makes you sound a tad hypocritical :3


----------



## teygrim (May 28, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> You see Teygrim, it's kind of hard to take you seriously if you say "And because Japs are racist" when the term "Jap" itself is a racist remark made around the world war 2 period from my understanding. It makes you sound a tad hypocritical :3



But it's so much easier to say. Maybe I'm racist too.


----------



## DavidN (May 28, 2007)

All together now... "Everyone's a little bit racist..."


----------



## dave hyena (May 28, 2007)

Back on topic, I can highly recomend the Avernum series. Made by a small indie, spiderweb software:

http://www.spiderwebsoftware.com/

They are 4 (so far + blades of avernum which is an adventure making kit w/ 3 thrown in) adventures, 3 of them set in an underground cave network where all the exiles (avernum is a remake of the exile series from the early and mid 90's) are sent. Number 3 is set on the surface of the world and concearns the exiles attempt to return. (a fifth one will be out within a year I think).

From the 2nd one onwards, it's possible to have an entire party of Cat or Lizard people or any combination thereof. In the first game they are foes only, though the Lizard men play a large part in the plot.

The games are all very large and have many secrets to explore, by boat, on foot or even flying. It's also nice to see that many of the Same NPC's crop up in all 4 games and you will also see the world and the the NPC's change between the game as a result of the ongoing meta-plot. The fluff and world is not terribly original, but there is a lot of it and it's well fleshed out. 

They have some nice hand drawn artwork in the chapter intro's and for illustrating skills and abilities (some of it done by Phil Foglio):
















The in-game graphics however, as befits an indie title are simple and functional.

They are firmly in the western RPG tradition with a fair few stats, assignable bonuses upon leveling up etc.

Phil Foglio did some of the artwork as well. 

http://www.avernum.com/avernum/index.html

http://www.avernum.com/avernum2/index.html

http://www.avernum.com/avernum3/index.html

Number 2 is my favorite since it has a chapter where you travel down a large river in the cave system, and it's suitably epic with no turning back and rapids and high adventure in mysterious tombs and locks and forts along the way.

They have large demos which allow you to throughly see whether you'd like it or not.

The earlier exile games, while more primitive and with not much artwork do have a bit more depth I think in their mechanics in that they allow things like dual wielding and have a more extensive magic system:

http://www.spiderwebsoftware.com/productsOld.html

I personally enjoy them as the best RPG's on the computer at the moment after Baldurs gate 2. Although I have to say that Number 4 is a bit of a re-hash in plot terms of number 3 and the story and events "just don't seem right". It's the worst IMO, by far.


----------



## Kris_Reizer (May 28, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> All together now... "Everyone's a little bit racist..."


Oh, my.. I think I love you.
"Blyan!  You come back here!  You take out lecycrabres!"


----------



## FoxxJ (May 29, 2007)

I guess one can add those translation projects from games that never made it out of Japan.
Like the rpg feda for the snes, a kind of tactics game, with some cool animations for an old system.


----------



## DavidN (May 29, 2007)

Have you played "Inherit the Earth"? Strong contender for the furriest game ever - it was originally released commercially, but by a small studio that would be considered part of the independent game community if it were around now. I think some of the original team are working on a sequel, but I can't think where I heard that.

PS: "I'm going to jump!" "Don't do it!" "OK."


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (Jun 3, 2007)

Fenrir-Lunaris' Games:
http://www.castleparadox.com/search-usersgames.php?u=21

He made some RPG using the O.H.R.RPG.C.E., a RPG maker for DOS (altough recently the O.H.R.RPG.C.E. earned a windows version). I reccomend the games Timestream Saga and the demo version of Timestream Saga - Second Edition.


----------

